# I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less...



## PMilleraz (Sep 21, 2002)

Ok, I've got an 01 Audi A6 2.7t with a GIAC flash. It's cashmere in color and completely stock suspension wise. It only has 50k in milage, but... (this is where the dilemma comes in) the clear coat is starting to fade. Audi clear coat is no match for the AZ sun. I just replaced the headlamps with brand new OEM lights ($1k) and I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet! I'm going to get it re sprayed. I'm planning on going in for the long haul with this one. My issue is that I'm having a hard time deciding what else to do with her. I'm thinking about just an Eibach Pro-Kit for the suspension, but I'm really having a hard time coming up with some ideas on wheels. I rarely see any A6s in this country done right with a really good looking set of wheels. So basically I'm looking for some ideas from you guys regarding not only wheels but any other things you can think of that would really make this Audi a fun and attractive car to last me at least the next five years. Any and all ideas are appreciated, and I thank you if you've made it this far through this thread!

Pete


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

You definitely need to chip it. The 2.7T really responds well to a good chip. Especially APR.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less... (PMilleraz)*

You already have the first step completed with GIAC flashed ECU so your Stage 1.
Gentle warm up and cool downs will help the K03's last.
You could consider a lower suspension kit and add your wheels of choice, as well as exhaust.
If it's a Tiptronic trans and you want more power upgrades like Stage 3 kits, you should at least upgrade the Torque Converter (if or when the time comes).
Do you have pics of the existing paint? Is it surface issue or is the paint damaged to the point of needing respray. The conern with repainting is not to strip off the factory rustproofing under the factory paint.


----------



## PMilleraz (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less... (GLS-S4)*

"You already have the first step completed with GIAC flashed ECU so your Stage 1.
Gentle warm up and cool downs will help the K03's last.
You could consider a lower suspension kit and add your wheels of choice, as well as exhaust.
If it's a Tiptronic trans and you want more power upgrades like Stage 3 kits, you should at least upgrade the Torque Converter (if or when the time comes).
Do you have pics of the existing paint? Is it surface issue or is the paint damaged to the point of needing respray. The conern with repainting is not to strip off the factory rustproofing under the factory paint."
The GIAC was a big difference. It is Tiptronic. I will take some pictures as soon as I can so you can see whats going on, I had a well known and respected body shop look at the paint and they did cut it down quite a bit. They cut it so far down that they said if they went any further they would be into the paint so hopefully they haven't screwed up the coat that you're talking about (I had no idea about that by the way). 
Can you guys give me some suggestions or pictures of some of the wheels that you know look good? Also, if there is a need for spacers or specific offset that would be great too. This forum is the best, and you guys are such a HUGE help! Thanks and keep them coming.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less... (PMilleraz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PMilleraz* »_
Can you guys give me some suggestions or pictures of some of the wheels that you know look good? Also, if there is a need for spacers or specific offset that would be great too. This forum is the best, and you guys are such a HUGE help! Thanks and keep them coming.

check out the owners rides pic post at the top of the forum. lots of different looks and styles


----------



## PMilleraz (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less... (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
check out the owners rides pic post at the top of the forum. lots of different looks and styles

I don't mean to sound like a complete idiot, but could you please direct me there. I see the gallery, but I don't see a "owner's" directory under all those galleries. Sorry to be a PITA!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less... (PMilleraz)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3581940


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: I have a fun dilemma, but a dilemma none the less... (PMilleraz)*

Hey PM
Congrats on the car.
Here's a "few" places on here to look at... http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

